# [SOLVED] 12v ATX 8 pin (2x4) cable not reaching Socket!



## supergalaxydude (Jan 23, 2014)

Hello everyone! I have just recently 'finished' building my first pc, when I realised there was a loose cable from my PSU I didn't recognise. I searched for where it should go, only to find that the specific socket was out of reach for my cable! This cable is called the ATX 12v 8pin (2x4).


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: 12v ATX 8 pin (2x4) cable not reaching Socket!*

get a cable extension.


----------



## supergalaxydude (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: 12v ATX 8 pin (2x4) cable not reaching Socket!*

Sorry, the second post was an accident!!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: 12v ATX 8 pin (2x4) cable not reaching Socket!*

There are several available at newegg, such as this one: OKGEAR ATX-8P-EX 12" ATX 8 Pin Extension Cable - Newegg.com


----------



## supergalaxydude (Jan 23, 2014)

Dogg said:


> There are several available at newegg, such as this one: OKGEAR ATX-8P-EX 12" ATX 8 Pin Extension Cable - Newegg.com


 thank you!!!


----------

